# Matte, transparente Lackschutzfolie gesucht



## sharky (4. März 2016)

hallo zusammen,

ich hab einen rahmen, der mattschwarz lackiert ist. ich würde ihn gerne etwas besser schützen. leider finde ich nur glänzende schutzfolien, die ich nicht will, weil dann der rahmen glänzt und der schöne matte look dahin ist 

kennt jemand von euch eine bezugsquelle für eine matte, taugliche folie, die mit der 3M 8591 vergleichbar ist? der letzte thread hier im forum ist uralt und im netz findet sich kaum was bzw. nichts, was annähernd so dick ist wie die 8591

danke


----------



## MoeOdenwald (4. März 2016)

Eine schwarze matte Schutzfolie könnte es auch tun denke ich. Die gibt es auf jeden Fall. 

Oder fällt die dann auf und passt nicht wirklich zur Farbe vom Rahmen? Wäre evtl ein versuch.

Gruß mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moga (4. März 2016)

Ich glaube im Bikemarkt gibt's was.


----------



## dkc-live (4. März 2016)

http://www.lackprotect.de/race_0_25mm0+M5439f218df9.html 

die hat 200µm


----------



## jatschek (4. März 2016)

Bikeshield, wirklich das beste was man nehmen kann. Gibts mittlerweile auch in matter Ausführung.


----------



## Derivator22 (4. März 2016)

Alternativ mal nach "Milchglasfolie matt" googleln.


----------



## sharky (4. März 2016)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Eine schwarze matte Schutzfolie könnte es auch tun denke ich.
> 
> Oder fällt die dann auf und passt nicht wirklich zur Farbe vom Rahmen? Wäre evtl ein versuch.


ich musste mir ja einen bösen Kommentar verkneifen. der hatte was mit Pferden zu tun 
aber du hast die antwort ja schon selbst gegeben 


danke für die tipps! gibt es das bike shield auch als "Meterware"? diese überteuerten, ausgestanzten dinger möchte ich nicht unbedingt haben. da stimmt das PLV einfach nicht.


----------



## Kleiner-Schwabe (4. März 2016)

Mit sowas hab ich früher meine Räder immer abgeklebt. Hat ganz gut funktioniert.
http://www.obi.de/decom/product/d-c-fix_Klebefolie_Milky_Transparent_45_cm_x_200_cm/6553267


----------



## MoeOdenwald (4. März 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> ich musste mir ja einen bösen Kommentar verkneifen. der hatte was mit Pferden zu tun
> aber du hast die antwort ja schon selbst gegeben
> 
> 
> danke für die tipps! gibt es das bike shield auch als "Meterware"? diese überteuerten, ausgestanzten dinger möchte ich nicht unbedingt haben. da stimmt das PLV einfach nicht.


 

  Ich kann mit bösen Kommentaren um 


Spaß bei Seite, ich Frage mich ob die Matte transparente Folie dann unauffälliger/besser aussieht. Hattest du es mal mit schwarzer Folie probiert? Beziehungsweise gibt es Bilder mit matter transparenter Folie auf schwarz?


----------



## lhampe (4. März 2016)

Ich hab auch nen matt-schwarzen Rahmen und wollte entsprechend ne matte Folie. Ich habe die 3M VentureShield 7710-LD benutzt und kann die nur bedingt empfehlen. Dazu gibt es folgendes zu Bedenken. Die matten Oberflächen sind optisch super empfindlich. Du siehtst alles, jedes micro bläschen, die Schatten wenn du die Folie zum korrigieren abziehst und wieder drauf klebst. Die matte Folie ist auch etwas dünner und weicher, zudem lässt sie sich schlecht Reinigen, der Schmutz scheint in der Struktur zu haften. 

Ich bin wieder auf die glänzende umgestiegen, das Problem mit den Schtten bleibt, liegt wohl an der matten strucktur des Rahmens.


----------



## norman68 (4. März 2016)

Ich geh in so einem Fall immer zum Auto.- und Werbetafelnbeschrifter meiner Wahl die gibt es ja mittlerweile wie Sand am Meer. Die haben dort alles mögliche an Folien in all erdenklichen Farben und such mir das passende aus. Kostet meist recht wenig und die Folie ist von sehr guter Qualität.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (4. März 2016)

Da war ich letzens auch, der wollte 120€/qm von mir. Fand ich etwas übertrieben habe dann nach etwas verhandeln 2 Stücke á 15x140 für 25€ bekommen. War immer noch teuer genug im Vergleich zu den Amazon-Angeboten.


----------



## norman68 (4. März 2016)

Bei mir sagen die meisten such dir aus der Restekiste was du brauchst. Ich werfe dann was in die Kaffeekasse. Bezahlt hab ich da regulär noch nie was. Ich brauch aber auch keine Tapeten mir reichen da immer kleine Stücke fürs Bike bekleben.


----------



## MTBLA (4. März 2016)

Schau mal nach Sprühfolie "Plasti Dip" auf youtube. Da gibt´s Beispiele von Leuten die den ganzen Rahmen damit eingesprüht haben.
Vorteil: kein anschleifen, kann rückstandsfrei wieder abgerubbelt werden. Gibt es glaube ich auch in farblos matt.


----------



## Strike4711 (4. März 2016)

Plasti Dip habe ich auch mal probiert.  Eben auch weil matt schwarzer Rahmen. Fazit: Taugt nicht als Lackschutz für s Bike.


----------



## MTBLA (4. März 2016)

Jean Marie schrieb:


> Plasti Dip habe ich auch mal probiert.  Eben auch weil matt schwarzer Rahmen. Fazit: Taugt nicht als Lackschutz für s Bike.


Wieso nicht ? Die ist doch gummiartig und die Dicke kannst Du durch mehrfaches Auftragen selbst bestimmen.


----------



## Wolfobert (4. März 2016)

PlastiDip kann ich gar nicht empfehlen, das taugt nicht als Schutz, ist nur Deko.
Aber das kann ich empfehlen, habe ich mir auch in matt für den Rahmen gekauft:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/281288341667...49&var=580333416625&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Robust, gut zu verarbeiten,  mit Fön an kritischen Ecken anpassbar, klebt sehr gut, bezahlbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfobert (4. März 2016)

MTBLA schrieb:


> Wieso nicht ? Die ist doch gummiartig und die Dicke kannst Du durch mehrfaches Auftragen selbst bestimmen.


Ich hatte kein "PlastiDip" sondern was vom Wettbewerber und auch nicht in schwarz, sondern Orange.
Das Zeug ist an den tiefsten Punkt gelaufen und hat dort dicke Tropfen gebildet, dafür hats dann oben die Originalfarbe nicht abgedeckt.
Kollege hatte es mal am Motorrad an den Felgen, in Schwarz deckt es wohl ab, aber wehe, wenn irgendwo ein Kratzer war, dann ging der Ablöseprozess los. Ich habe die tollen YT-Videos auch angesehen, wo sie Sportwagen schnell mal umfärben, aber bei mir sah das  gaaanz anders aus.


----------



## Strike4711 (4. März 2016)

Plasti Dip hat nach meiner Erfahrung bei weitem nicht die Stabilität von guter Lackschutzfolie.  Da kann man noch so viele Schichten sprühen.


----------



## Arne (4. März 2016)

invisiframe kannste ma googlen. Bin super zufrieden.


----------



## MTBLA (5. März 2016)

ak92 schrieb:


> invisiframe kannste ma googlen. Bin super zufrieden.


Sieht gut aus, scheint aber nur für aktuelle Modelle (zum. für SJ FSR) verfügbar zu sein...


----------



## zett78 (7. März 2016)

dkc-live schrieb:


> http://www.lackprotect.de/race_0_25mm0+M5439f218df9.html
> 
> die hat 200µm



seit Jahren die beste Folie, egal ob klar oder matt.
Hatte ich immer an den Black Inc´s, am Scalpel und jetzt auch am Venge Vias


----------



## sharky (8. März 2016)

viele beiträge und noch mehr meinungen 



norman68 schrieb:


> Ich geh in so einem Fall immer zum Auto.- und Werbetafelnbeschrifter meiner Wahl die gibt es ja mittlerweile wie Sand am Meer.


hast du da ganz konkret matte folie gesucht und die auch auf matten rahmen platziert?



lhampe schrieb:


> Ich hab auch nen matt-schwarzen Rahmen und wollte entsprechend ne matte Folie. Ich habe die 3M VentureShield 7710-LD benutzt und kann die nur bedingt empfehlen...
> Ich bin wieder auf die glänzende umgestiegen, das Problem mit den Schtten bleibt, liegt wohl an der matten strucktur des Rahmens.


liegt es ggf. nur an der bestimmten folie? das mit dem weich ist ja kein muss. meine display schutzfolie aufm GPS ist auch matt aber knallhart




MTBLA schrieb:


> Schau mal nach Sprühfolie "Plasti Dip"


habe ich noch 2 angebrochene dosen im keller. das zeug taugt nix. viel zu weich und die haftung ist auch bescheiden. zur restlichen handhabung und verarbeitbarkeit wurde ja von deinen nachposter eigentlich alles gesagt, was es zu sagen gibt



ak92 schrieb:


> invisiframe kannste ma googlen. Bin super zufrieden.


interessant. die bilder sagen halt nur nicht viel. man sieht ja kaum was. was genau bekommt man da? meine befürchtung ist halt, dass man als, zwar geübter, aber nicht professioneller, laie da die folie doch öfter mal wieder ablösen muss und trotz destilliertem wasser dann lufteinschlüsse oder spuren vom wieder abziehen sieht. dafür sind 80 inseldollars doch ne menge geld...



zett78 schrieb:


> seit Jahren die beste Folie, egal ob klar oder matt.
> Hatte ich immer an den Black Inc´s, am Scalpel und jetzt auch am Venge Vias


das klingt interessant. hast du bilde davon, wie sich die matte lackprotect auf einem matten rahmen macht? wäre super   oder hast du ggf. einen restschnibbel, den du mir zum testen veräußern würfest?


----------



## zett78 (8. März 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> das klingt interessant. hast du bilde davon, wie sich die matte lackprotect auf einem matten rahmen macht? wäre super   oder hast du ggf. einen restschnibbel, den du mir zum testen veräußern würfest?



Bilder kommen heute Abend, ob noch Reste da sind kläre ich dann auch.
gruß


----------



## Arne (8. März 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> interessant. die bilder sagen halt nur nicht viel. man sieht ja kaum was. was genau bekommt man da? meine befürchtung ist halt, dass man als, zwar geübter, aber nicht professioneller, laie da die folie doch öfter mal wieder ablösen muss und trotz destilliertem wasser dann lufteinschlüsse oder spuren vom wieder abziehen sieht. dafür sind 80 inseldollars doch ne menge geld...



Ich hatte Anfangs auch echt Bammel davor das ich es nicht hinbekomme die Folie ordentlich aufzukleben. Wurde jedoch wirklich positiv überrascht. Lediglich am Oberorhr, was ich zuerst angebracht habe waren ein paar Luftblasen eingeschlossen, die waren durchaus verkraftbar. Sonst ist alles richtig gut gelaufen und man sieht die Folie garnicht.
Nach ner netten Mail hab ich dann auch nochmal ne neue Oberrohrfolie für Lau bekommen, und jetzt ist alles Perfekt. Bei nem Kumpel von mir hat auf anhieb alles geklappt.


----------



## sharky (8. März 2016)

hast du bilder von der meisterleistung?


----------



## Wolfobert (8. März 2016)

Ich hab da eine Erinnerung: Als ich vor paar Wochen für mein Bike die Schutzfolie suchte, habe ich in Ebay  auch Folie gesehen, die mit Mikrolöchern versehen ist, damit man eingeklebte Luft leichter rausreiben kann (war bezogen auf das großflächige Aufkleben an PKW, weils bei großen Flächen leicht vorkommt).
Musst Du aber selber suchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arne (8. März 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> hast du bilder von der meisterleistung?


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1911022

am Rahmen mit glänzedem, an der Gabel mit mattem Finish. Leider keine Nahaufnahmen. Bei der Gabel gab es nur das Problem das die Silk Decals sehr sehr dick auftragen und es dadurch unter der Folie zu einem Schmalen Luftrand kam.


----------



## sharky (9. März 2016)

ak92 schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1911022
> 
> am Rahmen mit glänzedem, an der Gabel mit mattem Finish. Leider keine Nahaufnahmen. Bei der Gabel gab es nur das Problem das die Silk Decals sehr sehr dick auftragen und es dadurch unter der Folie zu einem Schmalen Luftrand kam.


ich seh nix von ner folie. außer den lufträndern an den decals. macht wirklich nen guten eindruck. aber 80 GBP für einen bogen tun weh 



Wolfobert schrieb:


> Ich hab da eine Erinnerung: Als ich vor paar Wochen für mein Bike die Schutzfolie suchte, habe ich in Ebay  auch Folie gesehen, die mit Mikrolöchern versehen ist, damit man eingeklebte Luft leichter rausreiben kann (war bezogen auf das großflächige Aufkleben an PKW, weils bei großen Flächen leicht vorkommt).
> Musst Du aber selber suchen...


das klingt nicht uninteressant, ist am bike aber vermutlich nicht nötig und auch nicht zwingend gut. wo luft raus kann ,kann dreck rein. 

@zett78 hat noch einen rest von der folie gefunden. ich hab also was zum testen. vielen dank


----------



## eleo (9. März 2016)

http://www.easy-frame.com

Kannst dir aussuchen ob glänzend oder matt


----------



## sharky (9. März 2016)

im grund ja das selbe wie das set von der insel. sieht zugegebener maßen schon gut aus, so wie es gezeigt wird. aber man hat halt genau einen versuch pro aufkleber. und für mein bike ist es auch nicht verfügbar. ich denke, wenn ich das teststück von zett78 habe entscheidet es sich dann, ob ich das lackprotect als bogen oder halt doch ein decal set nehme


----------



## eleo (9. März 2016)

Ein Versuch pro Bickal stimmt nicht ganz, in der Anleitung steht, sollte man sich verkleben, kann mans lösen. Ich werds morgen mal in Angriff nehmen.
 
Wenns für dein Bike keine Folie gibt, hat sichs eh erledigt, jedoch glaub och das die auch auf Wunsch produzieren...


----------



## sharky (9. März 2016)

hast du schon mal ein rad foliert? du wirst nicht drum rum kommen, zu lösen. und jedes lösen hinterlässt spuren in der folie. die siehst du hinterher 1:1 auf dem rahmen. die bekommt man in den seltensten fällen noch mit dem rakel rausgedrückt. sind dann sichtbare, weiße spuren


----------



## eleo (9. März 2016)

Mal sehen ob sich das im "warmen" die nächsten Tage noch ein bisschen bessert...


----------



## zett78 (10. März 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> hast du schon mal ein rad foliert? du wirst nicht drum rum kommen, zu lösen. und jedes lösen hinterlässt spuren in der folie. die siehst du hinterher 1:1 auf dem rahmen. die bekommt man in den seltensten fällen noch mit dem rakel rausgedrückt. sind dann sichtbare, weiße spuren



Richtig! Einmal nur ein Stück runter gezogen und man sieht es! Je nach dem dehnt sich sogar die Folie ein wenig und beim wieder auflegen passt es gar nicht mehr.
Also muss es direkt beim ersten mal klappen! Das Oberrohr an meinem FSI sieht genau so aus. Habe mich damit abgefunden, wird 1x pro Jahr eh gewechselt.
Am Unterrohr ist es ja nicht so schlimm, da gucke ich nicht soo oft drauf. 
Ist eben immer schwierig, so großflächig abzukleben.


----------



## eleo (10. März 2016)

Hab heute noch diese Seite emtdeckt, mit dem Camo-Muster drauf, dürfte das vielleicht auch ein bisschen schöner aussehen, und, fürs Oberrohr sind mehrere Teile ausgestanzt... Also weniger großflächig.

https://www.allmountainstyle.com/pages/ams-honeycomb-frame-guards


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christian_1975 (10. März 2016)

Hi,

damit habe ich schon mal Aufkleber machen lassen, hält auch auf matt eloxierten Oberflächen wie der Teufel:
http://www.arlon.com/ProRefGuide-German/#p=4

Ich habe dafür die DPF 8000 genommen. Da der Aufkleber Laminiert wurde hinterher habe ich das dann auch matt bekommen. Serie 3320 glaube ich als Laminat.

In Summe ergibt das dann so ca. 130 Mikron Schichtdicke


----------



## sharky (10. März 2016)

@eleo 
das ist jetzt aber eine glänzende Folie, oder?


----------



## eleo (10. März 2016)

@sharky 
jupp, das ist jetzt eine glänzende Folie. Der Lack ist eigentlich matt.


----------



## sharky (2. April 2016)

so, das rad ist wieder im haus und ich hab die dankenswerter weise von @zett78 überlassene folie mal aufgeklebt, die er auch an seinen z.B. black inc. verwendet hat. sie ist matt, aber im gegensatz zur klaren folie auf glänzend schwarz sieht man sie schon. die hat irgendwie eine textur in der oberfläche, die sie auffällig macht. ansonsten macht sie einen sehr guten eindruck


----------



## LeoRollt (9. Januar 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> so, das rad ist wieder im haus und ich hab die dankenswerter weise von @zett78 überlassene folie mal aufgeklebt, die er auch an seinen z.B. black inc. verwendet hat. sie ist matt, aber im gegensatz zur klaren folie auf glänzend schwarz sieht man sie schon. die hat irgendwie eine textur in der oberfläche, die sie auffällig macht. ansonsten macht sie einen sehr guten eindruck



Hallo sharky,

ich bin aktuell ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einer matten Schutzfolie für meinen grau-matten Rahmen. Darf ich fragen, wie Du Dich damals entschieden hast? Über eine Rückmeldung freue ich mich sehr!


----------



## sharky (9. Januar 2018)

ich hab mich entschieden nix drauf zu machen. es sieht einfach bescheiden aus, matt hin oder her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoldenerGott (10. Januar 2018)

http://www.invisiframe.co.uk/

Die haben auch matte Folie, passend zu vielen Rahmen. Ich habe sie in glänzend selbst aufgeklebt. Ging einwandfrei und annähernd blasenfrei.


----------



## xlacherx (10. Januar 2018)

LeoRollt schrieb:


> Hallo sharky,
> 
> ich bin aktuell ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einer matten Schutzfolie für meinen grau-matten Rahmen. Darf ich fragen, wie Du Dich damals entschieden hast? Über eine Rückmeldung freue ich mich sehr!



Nimm die hier. Die habe ich auf meinem matten Rahmen verklebt. Sieht man so gut wie gar nicht. Nur ein wenig an den Rändern. Nass lässt sie sich auch super verarbeiten. Ich habe keinen einzigen Lufteinschluss oder sowas 

http://www.lackprotect.de/pul_film00.html


----------



## LeoRollt (10. Januar 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> ich hab mich entschieden nix drauf zu machen. es sieht einfach bescheiden aus, matt hin oder her



Das habe ich bis zuletzt auch so gemacht, mein letzter Rahmen wurde aber gut in Mitleidenschaft gezogen und da ich die Räder in der Regel immer weiterverkaufe, könnten die Euros in eine Folie gut investiertes Geld sein.



GoldenerGott schrieb:


> http://www.invisiframe.co.uk/
> 
> Die haben auch matte Folie, passend zu vielen Rahmen. Ich habe sie in glänzend selbst aufgeklebt. Ging einwandfrei und annähernd blasenfrei.



Die Folien sehen wirklich super aus, knapp 100€ pro Rahmen sind aber eine große Stange Geld...



xlacherx schrieb:


> Nimm die hier. Die habe ich auf meinem matten Rahmen verklebt. Sieht man so gut wie gar nicht. Nur ein wenig an den Rändern. Nass lässt sie sich auch super verarbeiten. Ich habe keinen einzigen Lufteinschluss oder sowas
> 
> http://www.lackprotect.de/pul_film00.html



Top, danke Dir, hast Du evtl. ein Bild davon? Das wäre großartig!


----------



## GoldenerGott (10. Januar 2018)

LeoRollt schrieb:


> Die Folien sehen wirklich super aus, knapp 100€ pro Rahmen sind aber eine große Stange Geld...
> !


Ich hab mir halt gesagt, dass der erste Macken, der bis zum Carbon runter geht sicher mehr weh tut, als einmal 100€. Jetzt ist auch der komplette Rahmen foliert. Alle Teile haben super gepasst. So ne Folie schützt auch etwas das Carbon darunter.
Wenn man gerade Rohre hat, geht das vielleicht auch mit selbst zuschneiden aus dem großen Bogen für 30€, den man sich bei irgend einem Folienladen im www besorgt. Aber wenn der Rahmen viele Biegungen hat, wird das schwierig. Meiner hat viele Biegungen.


----------



## xlacherx (10. Januar 2018)

LeoRollt schrieb:


> Top, danke Dir, hast Du evtl. ein Bild davon? Das wäre großartig!



Ich habe mir 2 Bögen von der Meterware (1m x 15cm) gekauft. 
Für unterrohr, Oberrohr, Rückseite vom Sitzrohr, Hinterbau, Kurbeln und paar kleine stellen wo die Leitungen scheuern könnten habe ich ca. 1,5 Bögen gebraucht.

Ich hab mir immer Papier Schablonen gemacht, die dann auf die Folien übertragen und zurecht geschnitten. 
Das ganze habe ich nass verklebt. Dazu habe Wasser und Spiritus gemischt.  Die Flüssigkeit dann auf Folie und Rahmen ( der muss natürlich sauber sein) aufspüren. 
Dann kann man die Folie noch hin und her schieben. Per Hand, mit einem Lappen oder einer Rakel dann einfach noch die Flüssigkeit von der Mitte aus raus streichen. Danach passt alles [emoji106] zur Not könnte man natürlich auch nicht einen Fön zur Hilfe nehmen, wenn man "extreme" Formen hat. 

Hier noch die Bilder. Auf den Bilder fällt die Folie im Kunstlicht sogar noch mehr auf als in echt.


----------



## LeoRollt (10. Januar 2018)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Ich hab mir halt gesagt, dass der erste Macken, der bis zum Carbon runter geht sicher mehr weh tut, als einmal 100€. Jetzt ist auch der komplette Rahmen foliert. Alle Teile haben super gepasst. So ne Folie schützt auch etwas das Carbon darunter.
> Wenn man gerade Rohre hat, geht das vielleicht auch mit selbst zuschneiden aus dem großen Bogen für 30€, den man sich bei irgend einem Folienladen im www besorgt. Aber wenn der Rahmen viele Biegungen hat, wird das schwierig. Meiner hat viele Biegungen.



Da hast Du natürlich Recht. Ist da wirklich der komplette Rahmen foliert, inkl. z.B. der Innenseiten der Kettenstreben? Auf den Bildern ist das leider nicht so gut zu erkennen.



xlacherx schrieb:


> Ich habe mir 2 Bögen von der Meterware (1m x 15cm) gekauft.



Das sieht schon wirklich gut aus, vielen Dank für die Bilder! Sehr geiles Bike hast Du da


----------



## GoldenerGott (10. Januar 2018)

Die Innenseiten sind nicht standardmäßig dabei. Es liegen aber noch ein paar rechteckige „Flicken“ bei, die ich an den kritischen Stellen aufklebte. Ist natürlich alles nass verklebt. In meinem Fall aber nicht Wasser Spiritus, sondern nach Invisiframe-Empfehlung Wasser-Baby-Shampoo. Entfettet wurde mit Teerenferner von Sonax. Das ging sehr gut. Eine gute Sprühflasche für das Wasser braucht man aber. Sonst wird man wahnsinnig.


----------



## sharky (11. Januar 2018)

sauber gearbeitet ist es. aber nach wie vor ist die folie nicht wirklich matt und man sieht nen unterschied. an meinem sehr matten schwarzen würde das ziemlich bös kontrastieren.... ich hab mein remedy wirklich komplett eingepappt. alles. unter- ober- und sitzrohr, sitz- und kettenstreben. tretlager. nur die wippe nicht. zugeschnitten aus meterware. sieht man auch so gut wie nicht. außer da wo die folie aufhört. aber den aufwand würde ich nicht nochmal treiben. die typischen stellen abkleben reicht IMHO


----------



## freakystylez (4. Juli 2018)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Nimm die hier. Die habe ich auf meinem matten Rahmen verklebt. Sieht man so gut wie gar nicht. Nur ein wenig an den Rändern. Nass lässt sie sich auch super verarbeiten. Ich habe keinen einzigen Lufteinschluss oder sowas
> 
> http://www.lackprotect.de/pul_film00.html



Hi,

ich würde das hier nochmal aufgreifen. Wie verhällt sich die Folie, wenn ich über eine kleine Erhebung (Schweißnaht) kleben muss? Ich habe derzeit eine x-belibige Folie aus nem Radladen, jedoch hällt die nicht wirklich, wenn ich über die Schweißnaht kleben möchte. In meinem Fall geht es nicht um den generellen Lackschutz, sondern um scheuernde Züge am Steuerrohr.

Derzeit ist die 3m 8591e Folie auf dem Weg zu mir. Ich hoffe, damit klappt das besser, als mit meiner.

Da ich nen matt blauen Rahmen habe, würde mich die Folie von Lackprotect noch mehr interessieren.


Grüße


----------



## xlacherx (4. Juli 2018)

freakystylez schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich würde das hier nochmal aufgreifen. Wie verhällt sich die Folie, wenn ich über eine kleine Erhebung (Schweißnaht) kleben muss? Ich habe derzeit eine x-belibige Folie aus nem Radladen, jedoch hällt die nicht wirklich, wenn ich über die Schweißnaht kleben möchte. In meinem Fall geht es nicht um den generellen Lackschutz, sondern um scheuernde Züge am Steuerrohr.
> 
> ...



Ich denke das wird mit jedem Folie schwer. Schweißnähte haben die doofe Angewohnheit, dass sie gewölbt sind. Da halt vermutlich nichts dauerhaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jsunny (4. Juli 2018)

Ist auch meine Erfahrung. Selbst wenn man die Folie mal blasenfrei bekommen hat (Commencal Rahmen am Oberrohr) ist nach einem Tag wieder eine Blase da, wieder festdrücken, einen Tag später wieder eine Blase, wieder........ .


----------



## _Olli (5. Juli 2018)

freakystylez schrieb:


> Derzeit ist die 3m 8591e Folie auf dem Weg zu mir.
> die Folie von Lackprotect noch mehr interessieren.


wo hast du die 3m 8591e gekauft?

die folie von lackprotect is aber keine 3M folie. falls du es nich gelesen haben solltest.


----------



## Marathoni873 (5. Juli 2018)

Dennoch ist die Matte Folie von SunTek wirklich gut. Lässt sich nass auch gut verarbeiten. Hätte ich sie aber woanders beziehen können, dann hätte ich die Fa. Lackprotect gemieden.


----------



## freakystylez (5. Juli 2018)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Ich denke das wird mit jedem Folie schwer. Schweißnähte haben die doofe Angewohnheit, dass sie gewölbt sind. Da halt vermutlich nichts dauerhaft


Das ist natürlich doof. Ich hatte schon überlegt, die Flächen neben der Schweißnaht mit transparentem Klebeband (https://www.amazon.de/UHU-45375-Doppelband-75-transparent/dp/B00CQIL3B4) aufzudoppeln und danach mit der transparenten Schutzfolie drüber... Muss ich mal schauen...



_Olli schrieb:


> wo hast du die 3m 8591e gekauft?


Amazon: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0017SBH1A/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A1XQH89JFD4CZ8&psc=1



_Olli schrieb:


> die folie von lackprotect is aber keine 3M folie. falls du es nich gelesen haben solltest.


Bin mir dessen bewusst. Aber gibt sicher auch andere Folien, die gut sind, oder?



Marathoni873 schrieb:


> Dennoch ist die Matte Folie von SunTek wirklich gut. Lässt sich nass auch gut verarbeiten. Hätte ich sie aber woanders beziehen können, dann hätte ich die Fa. Lackprotect gemieden.


Wieso lackprotect meiden? Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hatte ich schonmal 1-2 negative Erfahrungen gelesen...


----------



## xlacherx (5. Juli 2018)

Also ich kann zu den Shop Lackprotect nichts schlechtes sagen. Folie würde schnell und gut verpackt geliefert. 
Ich habe dann auch noch angerufen, da ich zur Verarbeitung eine Frage hatte. 
Am Telefon wurde mit dann direkt und gut erklärend geantwortet


----------



## Marathoni873 (5. Juli 2018)

Die normale Bestellung verlief auch bei mir reibungslos. Allerdings war man im Vorfeld nur widerwillig und zäh bereit, auf Fragen zu antworten. Ein Musterstück der Folie wurde vorher auch zugesagt. Dieses kam allerdings nie an.
Wenn sich andere Firmen da besser anstellen, bevorzuge ich eben auch andere Firmen. Leider fand ich keine andere Bezugsquelle für die Folie.


----------



## Fabialbo (1. November 2018)

freakystylez schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich würde das hier nochmal aufgreifen. Wie verhällt sich die Folie, wenn ich über eine kleine Erhebung (Schweißnaht) kleben muss? Ich habe derzeit eine x-belibige Folie aus nem Radladen, jedoch hällt die nicht wirklich, wenn ich über die Schweißnaht kleben möchte. In meinem Fall geht es nicht um den generellen Lackschutz, sondern um scheuernde Züge am Steuerrohr.
> 
> ...




Hey
habe gleiches vor mit einem Giant XTC advanced. Ist auch Matt und soll deswegen auch Matt beklebt werden.






Wie hat sich die dicke 3M Folie bei dir geschlagen? Sind ja doch mehr Kanten/Knicks wie bei dem Auto...


----------



## swindle (25. März 2019)

Hallo, 

Ich suche eine matte, transparente Folie für mein torque. Möchte jetzt aber nicht unbedingt fertig  vorgefertigte wie die von invisiframe oder so kaufen. Habt ihr eine Folie als meterware die ihr empfehlen könnt? Danke!


----------



## Brucho (24. Oktober 2019)

Ich belebe den Fred auch mal wieder: Bin auf der Suche nach einem Schutz (deshalb wohl Folie) für einen matten schwarz-weissen Rahmen.
Laut der Beiträge hier werden ja auf lackprotect.de die 1 Stück BikeBogen "Race"-MATT und die SunTek PPF™ Paint Protection Film, MATT empfohlen, sowie von 3M die PU 8591 - haben diese Empfehlungen noch Bestand, ist die 3M denn Matt - in der Beschreibung steht nix dazu - und es gibt die 3M in zwei verschiedenen Versionen  PU 8591 und PU 8591E , mit deutlichem Preisunterschied, wie unterscheiden sich die beidenm Folien ?

Sind in der Zwischenzeit vllt noch neue Empfehlungen dazu gekommen ? Bei mattem Lack gibt es ja scheinbar echt wenig Auswahl, ich hab schon glänzende Rahmen mit Folie von LEGENDARDO geschützt, die ist echt empfehlenswert, nur leider nicht für matt verfügbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (25. Oktober 2019)

Brucho schrieb:


> Ich belebe den Fred auch mal wieder: Bin auf der Suche nach einem Schutz (deshalb wohl Folie) für einen matten schwarz-weissen Rahmen.
> Laut der Beiträge hier werden ja auf lackprotect.de die 1 Stück BikeBogen "Race"-MATT und die SunTek PPF™ Paint Protection Film, MATT empfohlen, sowie von 3M die PU 8591 - haben diese Empfehlungen noch Bestand, ist die 3M denn Matt - in der Beschreibung steht nix dazu - und es gibt die 3M in zwei verschiedenen Versionen  PU 8591 und PU 8591E , mit deutlichem Preisunterschied, wie unterscheiden sich die beidenm Folien ?
> 
> Sind in der Zwischenzeit vllt noch neue Empfehlungen dazu gekommen ? Bei mattem Lack gibt es ja scheinbar echt wenig Auswahl, ich hab schon glänzende Rahmen mit Folie von LEGENDARDO geschützt, die ist echt empfehlenswert, nur leider nicht für matt verfügbar...


Nachdem ich jetzt mehrere Jahre auf matten Carbon rahmen unterwegs bin, und die Räder bei Sachgemäßer Handhabung immer Kratzer bekommen, nutz ich eigenlich nur noch diese kleinen Sets von Allmountain Style oder Risel Design. 
Die Gibts in Transparent oder mit Muster. Beide haben so eine Art Waben-Desing in der Folie, was sie richtig Dick und stabil macht. 
Dagegen ist jede 3M n Witz. 
Ich kleb damit halt so Sachen wie : Unterrohr, Oberrohr und paar kleine Stellen ab.


----------



## jsunny (25. Oktober 2019)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt mehrere Jahre auf matten Carbon rahmen unterwegs bin, und die Räder bei Sachgemäßer Handhabung immer Kratzer bekommen, nutz ich eigenlich nur noch diese kleinen Sets von Allmountain Style oder Risel Design.
> Die Gibts in Transparent oder mit Muster. Beide haben so eine Art Waben-Desing in der Folie, was sie richtig Dick und stabil macht.
> Dagegen ist jede 3M n Witz.
> Ich kleb damit halt so Sachen wie : Unterrohr, Oberrohr und paar kleine Stellen ab.


Nehme ich auch, war besseres kenne ich nicht. Aber der Rest des Bikes habe ich dann trotzdem noch mit 3M Folie angeklebt.


----------



## baconcookie (25. Oktober 2019)

habe aktuell bei easy-frame eine für mein mattes bronson bestellt, kommt heute an, kann gerne berichten


----------



## Brucho (25. Oktober 2019)

baconcookie schrieb:


> habe aktuell bei easy-frame eine für mein mattes bronson bestellt, kommt heute an, kann gerne berichten



ja bitte, mach das !


----------



## baconcookie (25. Oktober 2019)

kommt leider doch erst morgen, DHL hatte sie heute nicht dabei


----------



## Orby (26. Oktober 2019)

Brucho schrieb:


> ja bitte, mach das !



Hab die im Sommer auf mein mattes Sentinel gemacht. Macht einen guten Eindruck die Folie, kann nicht klagen. Auch die Zuschnitte waren sauber gearbeitet und passend. 

Hab hier ebenfalls die matte Suntec von Lackprotect noch daliegen. Gefühlt taugt mir persönlich die von easyframe besser, wobei es theoretisch die gleiche Folie ist. Also wohl Einbildung. 

Werde die restliche matte von lackprotect jetzt noch auf dem HT verschaffe. Wollte damals damit mein Fully machen, die zuschneiderei hat mich so genervt, ist dann nur ein kleine Stelle geworden. Auch mit Zuschnitten dauert eine saubere Verklebung lange. Deswegen sind noch einige Teile von dem kleinen Set für das Sentinel noch übrig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brucho (29. Oktober 2019)

mhm also ich brauche auf jeden fall meter-ware zum selber zuschneiden, damit fällt easy-frame dann wohl leider aus...


----------



## baconcookie (29. Oktober 2019)

Habe heute alles verklebt, alles super passgenau daher ordentliche fummelei, ging aber gut, habs nur nicht 100% blasen frei geschafft. 
Mache mal Bilder wenn es gescheites Licht hat


----------



## Brucho (30. Oktober 2019)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Habe heute alles verklebt, alles super passgenau daher ordentliche fummelei, ging aber gut, habs nur nicht 100% blasen frei geschafft.
> Mache mal Bilder wenn es gescheites Licht hat


super passgenau, weil man dem händler vor ab die maße durchgibt, oder wie funktioniert das ?
fotos bitte gerne .
hast du mit spüli-wasser verklebt ?


----------



## xlacherx (30. Oktober 2019)

Brucho schrieb:


> super passgenau, weil man dem händler vor ab die maße durchgibt, oder wie funktioniert das ?
> fotos bitte gerne .
> hast du mit spüli-wasser verklebt ?


du musst das Set passenden für deinen Rahmen für deine Rahmengröße bestellen.


----------



## baconcookie (30. Oktober 2019)

Genau, man bestellt nach Rahmen und Rahmengröße. 
Einen selbstzuschnitt bei solchen Formen würde ich im Leben nicht schaffen und ich würde mich jetzt nicht als künstlerisch unbegagbt bezeichnen. 

Aufgebracht wurde es mit einer 10:1 Mischung aus Wasser und isopropanol, hat klasse funktioniert.


----------



## Brucho (30. Oktober 2019)

xlacherx schrieb:


> du musst das Set passenden für deinen Rahmen für deine Rahmengröße bestellen.





baconcookie schrieb:


> Genau, man bestellt nach Rahmen und Rahmengröße.
> Einen selbstzuschnitt bei solchen Formen würde ich im Leben nicht schaffen und ich würde mich jetzt nicht als künstlerisch unbegagbt bezeichnen.



Sprich man gibt nur die Rahmengröße an oder misst alle Rohre selber ? Denn bei diversen Rahmen, so auch bei meinem, sind ja die Rohere teilweise nicht glichförmig laufend, sondern werden in eine Richtugn dicker / dünner und / oder habenm Schwünge etc...
Deshalb habe ich bein Glanzrahmen bisher immer slebe rzugeshcnitten  bzw zuschneiden lassen, habe das Glück, dass ich in der Familie dafür eine Maschine  (Plotter) habe, die das nach genauen Angaben genau ausschneidet.



baconcookie schrieb:


> Aufgebracht wurde es mit einer 10:1 Mischung aus Wasser und isopropanol, hat klasse funktioniert.


Oha. Ich kenne das nur mit Wasser+Spüli Mischung und dann auf den Rahmen sowie auf die Klebeseitesprühen, Folie positionieren und Wasser / Luft rausrakeln - hat bei mir sher ghut immer funktioniert, keine Blasen unter der Folie. Mein Tipp ist hier zusütäzlich noch mit Heissluftpistole zu arbeiten...


----------



## null-2wo (30. Oktober 2019)

wasser+isoprop is genau wie wasser mit nix. du kannst auch halb-trocken kleben: ganz wenig(!) wasser plus spüli mit dem blumensprüher auf den rahmen nebeln und mit der blanken hand verstreichen, bis es sich trocken anfühlt. dann trocken verkleben. die folie klebt nicht sofort volle lotte und lässt sich mehrfach replatzieren. 

die beste schwarz-matte lackschutzfolie is im übrigen 3M F506. gibts als meterware, ca. 18 €/m2.


----------



## baconcookie (30. Oktober 2019)

Shop
					

easy-frame.com | Bike Lackschutzfolie ist darauf spezialisiert deinen Rahmen/Gabel/Kurbel vor Steinschlag und Geröll zu schützen.




					www.easy-frame.com
				




schau einfach mal da nach deinem rahmen und der größe, dann noch zwischen matt und glänzend wählen und fertig


----------



## Brucho (30. Oktober 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> wasser+isoprop is genau wie wasser mit nix. du kannst auch halb-trocken kleben: ganz wenig(!) wasser plus spüli mit dem blumensprüher auf den rahmen nebeln und mit der blanken hand verstreichen, bis es sich trocken anfühlt. dann trocken verkleben. die folie klebt nicht sofort volle lotte und lässt sich mehrfach replatzieren.


so habe ich auch immer verklebt


null-2wo schrieb:


> die beste schwarz-matte lackschutzfolie is im übrigen 3M F506. gibts als meterware, ca. 18 €/m2.


die ist nicht transparent...



baconcookie schrieb:


> Shop
> 
> 
> easy-frame.com | Bike Lackschutzfolie ist darauf spezialisiert deinen Rahmen/Gabel/Kurbel vor Steinschlag und Geröll zu schützen.
> ...


ich gucks mir an.


----------



## baconcookie (30. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe mich halt an die Empfehlung von easy frame gehalten, hatte eh iso da, damit wurde vorher abgewischt um alles fettfrei zu bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Chicks (1. November 2019)

baconcookie schrieb:


> habe aktuell bei easy-frame eine für mein mattes bronson bestellt, kommt heute an, kann gerne berichten



Hast du die matte Folie genommen?
Das große oder kleine Set?
Würdest mal Bilder einstellen bitte.

Bin auch grad am schauen wegen Folie.
Am Dienstag soll mein grauer Bronson Rahmen geliefert werden


----------



## baconcookie (1. November 2019)

Ja Matt für matten Rahmen, sieht sonst scheiße aus. Habe das normale genommen, muss mal später mit dem bike ans Tageslicht. Wegen der scheiß Zeitumstellung ist es ja gefühlt immer dunkel...


----------



## Orby (1. November 2019)

Hab mal ein paar Bilder gemach wenn es jemand interessiert.
Ist die matte Folie von easy-frame. Im Keller entstanden, meine Decken-LEDs haben 6000K und zusätzlich ein kleiner Strahler mit 6500K.




Hier ein Tageslichtbild. Wenn man es weiß, entdeckt man die Kante hinterm Steuerrohr.



Edit: Man sieht am Hinterbau wo sich der Dreck sammelt die Kante der Folie. Meine Geduld war etwas überstrapaziert, oder auch zu schlecht geputzt.


----------



## Mr_Chicks (1. November 2019)

Danke. 
Das sieht ja ganz ordentlich aus


----------



## Brucho (1. November 2019)

sieht in der tat gut aus, ich schreib den jungs von easy frame mal ne mail, denn auf der seite haben sie für meinen Rahmen (Canyon Hardteil) nix da...


----------



## fugazi (2. November 2019)

Hab gestern mein bike mit easy Frame beklebt. Ist jetzt 10 Stunden her. Sieht nicht gut aus. Weiß jemand ob die Blasen / Flüssigkeit noch weggehen? Was würdet Ihr tun?


----------



## Orby (2. November 2019)

@fugazi keine Ahnung ob es die richtige Methode ist, ich hab mit einer Nadel in einige Stellen versucht Löcher rein zu stechen um das Wasser raus zu bekommen. Die Folie ist aber zäher als gedacht und wenn man zu viel rumstochert wird sie unschön an der Stelle. 
Vielleicht mal an einer weniger sichtbaren Stelle probieren. Vielleicht auch mal die Nadel heiß machen. 
Für alles aber keine Garantie, bevor jedoch die Folie runterreißt einen Versuch wert. 

Ich hab auch nicht alle Luftblasen rausbekommen.


----------



## fugazi (2. November 2019)

Danke Dir, hab’s komplett runtergemacht.


----------



## Brucho (4. November 2019)

Also ich hatte easy frame ja ne Mail geschrieben, sie verweisen mich auf der universelle Rahmenkit, und schreiben ausserdem:



> Danke für dein Interesse.
> 
> Sobald der Rahmen zu uns findet, können wir diesen vermessen und ein passendes Kit dazu anfertigen. Wann das sein wird ist fraglich.
> 
> Besteht denn die Möglichkeit, dass du uns dein Rahmen zukommen lässt? Wir würden auf Grund des Aufwandes preislich auch entgegen kommen.



Also, dass ich meinen Rahmen komplett demontiere und nach Dresden schicke ist eher unwahrscheinlich ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brucho (4. November 2019)

Bzgl des Verklebens und der Lufblasen: diese Thematik hat man meiner Erfahrung nach bei allen Folien, es braucht da dann halt schon einiges an Zeit und Geduld (und Übung) - wie gesagt, ich kenne es so, dass man Rahmen und Klebeseite mit Spüli-Wasser besprüht, dann kann man die Folien guten platzieren, auf dem Rahmen verschieben usw und dann halt gründlich von innen nach aussen mit Bewegungen in eine Richtung die Luft rausrakeln und auch mit der Heissluftpistole (nicht zu heiss stellen) arbeiten


----------



## Orby (4. November 2019)

Brucho schrieb:


> Bzgl des Verklebens und der Lufblasen: diese Thematik hat man meiner Erfahrung nach bei allen Folien, es braucht da dann halt schon einiges an Zeit und Geduld (und Übung) - wie gesagt, ich kenne es so, dass man Rahmen und Klebeseite mit Spüli-Wasser besprüht, dann kann man die Folien guten platzieren, auf dem Rahmen verschieben usw und dann halt gründlich von innen nach aussen mit Bewegungen in eine Richtung die Luft rausrakeln und auch mit der Heissluftpistole (nicht zu heiss stellen) arbeiten



Da hast du absolut recht. Auch auf Youtube sieht alles immer einfach aus 

Ehrlich, ich erwarte keine Wunder von der Folie. Das ist ein Spaßbike was bewegt wird, da wird es Kampfspuren geben. Die Folie ist mehr zur Beruhigung für das eigene Gewissen.  
Die Bikeversicherung im Jahr kostet paar Euro mehr als das große Folienset, da sind aber selbstverschuldete Crash versichert. Realistisch betrachtet ist dies deutlich sinnvoller.


----------



## julianil (15. März 2020)

Falls es hier noch jemanden interessiert. Ich habe diese verwendet http://www.lackprotect.de/352.html  (2mx15, ist für einen L Rahmen mehr als genug) und die tut was sie sollt. Lässt sich leicht verarbeiten etc.
Gefällt mir auch besser als die, von easy frame, da diese hier dünner ist.


----------



## Orby (16. März 2020)

julianil schrieb:


> Falls es hier noch jemanden interessiert. Ich habe diese verwendet http://www.lackprotect.de/352.html  (2mx15, ist für einen L Rahmen mehr als genug) und die tut was sie sollt. Lässt sich leicht verarbeiten etc.
> Gefällt mir auch besser als die, von easy frame, da diese hier dünner ist.



Ich hab die auch im Einsatz da sie übrig war. Siehe eine Seite davor 





						Matte, transparente Lackschutzfolie gesucht
					

Nimm die hier. Die habe ich auf meinem matten Rahmen verklebt. Sieht man so gut wie gar nicht. Nur ein wenig an den Rändern. Nass lässt sie sich auch super verarbeiten. Ich habe keinen einzigen Lufteinschluss oder sowas  http://www.lackprotect.de/pul_film00.html  Hi,  ich würde das hier nochmal...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Schenken sich nichts die Folien und sollten theoretisch gleich sein.


----------



## ForestRider2020 (17. März 2020)

Ist das selber zuschneiden schwierig? 
Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mein Canyon Strive CF folieren soll...


----------



## julianil (17. März 2020)

ForestRider02 schrieb:


> Ist das selber zuschneiden schwierig?
> Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mein Canyon Strive CF folieren soll...



Die von mir verwendete Folie ließ sich problemlos zuschneiden. Einfach gut ausmessen und die Ecken etwas abrunden. Sieht nämlich schöner aus und wirkt dadurch unauffälliger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (17. März 2020)

ForestRider02 schrieb:


> Ist das selber zuschneiden schwierig?
> Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mein Canyon Strive CF folieren soll...


Schwierig ist das..  Aber halt zeitaufwendig. 
Ich hab morgen damals immer zuerst Schablonen aus Papier angefertigt, diese dann auf die folie übertragen und dann ausgeschnitten. Somit hatte ich dann passgenaue Stücke, und wenig verschnitt. 
Daueraber halt recht lang. 
Zum verklebendann ne spiritus / Wasser mische benutzen


----------



## Orby (17. März 2020)

ForestRider02 schrieb:


> Ist das selber zuschneiden schwierig?
> Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mein Canyon Strive CF folieren soll...



Falls du mehr als Ober-, Unter- und Sattelrohr folieren willst, solltest Geduld mitbringen wenn die Folie nicht vorgeschnitten ist. Ist dann schon etwas Arbeit. 
Auch das Folie anbringen und blasenfrei zu haben zum Schluss, ist aufwendig. Wenn dir also die Zeit fürs Zuschneiden sparen willst, nimm die fertige Folie. Wirst auch so noch einiges an Zeit mit verkleben verbringen.


----------



## ForestRider2020 (17. März 2020)

Orby schrieb:


> Falls du mehr als Ober-, Unter- und Sattelrohr folieren willst, solltest Geduld mitbringen wenn die Folie nicht vorgeschnitten ist. Ist dann schon etwas Arbeit.
> Auch das Folie anbringen und blasenfrei zu haben zum Schluss, ist aufwendig. Wenn dir also die Zeit fürs Zuschneiden sparen willst, nimm die fertige Folie. Wirst auch so noch einiges an Zeit mit verkleben verbringen.


Ich glaube ich zahle dann lieber nen paar Euro für ne zugeschnittene Folie..


----------



## ForestRider2020 (17. März 2020)

Was haltet ihr von der Easy Frame Folie, die es zu haid im Bikemarkt gibt..?


----------



## Orby (17. März 2020)

ForestRider02 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Easy Frame Folie, die es zu haid im Bikemarkt gibt..?



Falls du ein Smartphone benutzt, Daumen von oben nach unten bewegen auf dem Bildschirm. 
Taucht ein paar mal auf


----------



## keiler90 (29. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

habe ein Canyon Spectral AL Modell 2020 in stealth / mattschwarz. Hat jemand Erfahrungen wie die Folie "SunTek PPF" in matt von Lackprotect auf dem Canyon Stealth haftet? EasyFrame sagte mir das keine Folie auf der Lackierung stealth haften würde...Vielleicht hat jemand Bilder und könnte die mal hochladen?


----------



## fx:flow (10. Mai 2020)

Kleiner-Schwabe schrieb:


> Mit sowas hab ich früher meine Räder immer abgeklebt. Hat ganz gut funktioniert.
> http://www.obi.de/decom/product/d-c-fix_Klebefolie_Milky_Transparent_45_cm_x_200_cm/6553267


Jemand auch hiermit weitere Erfahrungen?


----------



## julianil (10. Mai 2020)

fx:flow schrieb:


> Jemand auch hiermit weitere Erfahrungen?



Hatte mit dc-fix versucht nass zu verkleben, was nicht funktioniert. Trocken gibt's blasen. Würde ich also nicht empfehlen. Meine verwendete Folie war auch relativ dünn, wobei es da bestimmt Unterschiede gibt.


----------



## LuxButz (12. Mai 2020)

Hallo,
kurze frage in die runde findet ihr für das gezeigte Bike die Matte oder Glänzende Folie von easy-frame besser?
Es soll in der extended version Foliert werden.
Ich möchte das Bike so gut wie es geht schützen mache sowas auch zum ersten mal währe für ein paar Tipps dankbar.


----------



## dth387 (23. Mai 2020)

Habe das Bike meiner Frau heute mit der SunTek PPF™ Paint Protection Film in Matt foliert. Ich finde das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen. Die Folie habe ich nass verarbeitet, etwas schwierigere Ecken lassen sich mit dem Fön angewärmt gut verstreichen. Ich bin gespannt auf die Langzeiterfahrung. Ab 1 Meter Entfernung sieht man gar nicht mehr dass eine Folie drauf ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mowood (5. August 2020)

Sieht gut aus!
@dth387 wie macht sich die Sun Tek Folie nach einer halben Saison?


----------



## Marathoni873 (6. August 2020)

Auch wenn die Frage nicht an mich gerichtet ist: Ich habe die Folie seit 2 Jahren auf meinem Cube Stereo, und sie hält nach wie vor und ist kaum sichtbar. Bisher kann ich keinen Alterungseffekt feststellen. Wichtig ist aber eine saubere Verarbeitung, damit sich unterm Rand der Folie kein Dreck ansammelt. Wenn die Ränder also gut anliegen, ist es ein super Lackschutz.


----------



## mowood (6. August 2020)

@Marathoni873 Das klingt recht vielversprechend. Auch weil sie in matt und glänzend verfügbar ist. 
Mal sehen wo und zu welchem Preis man sie als Meterware beziehen kann.


----------



## dth387 (8. Februar 2021)

mowood schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus!
> @dth387 wie macht sich die Sun Tek Folie nach einer halben Saison?


Sorry, ist mir untergegangen. Ist wie am ersten Tag, auch mein neues Canyon Lux habe ich im Sommer 2020 damit foliert, hat nun 2500km runter und Folie ist (bis auf kleinere Steinschläge) wie am ersten Tag, insbesondere löst sich nichts


----------



## mowood (9. Februar 2021)

Ich habe jetzt seit einem halben Jahr eine Folie von Alphashield auf meinem Rahmen, da ich auf die Schnelle keine matte Folie gefunden habe und ich zugegeben, auch nicht so viel Kohle in eine Folie stecken wollte. 

Die Folie ist als Meterware erhältlich und schön dick. Etwa wie die 3M, die ja nicht in matt verfügbar ist. Die matte Oberfläche ist auch recht ansprechend, jedenfalls harmoniert sie sehr schön zum Santa Cruz matt.

Von der Verarbeitung ist sie aber, auch aufgrund der Stärke, nichts für Grobmotoriker. Außer es sollen nur gerade Bereiche geschützt werden. Ich würde sie nur jemandem mit viel Fingerspitzengefühl und einen Heißluftföhn empfehlen, wenn es um Rundungen geht. Die Klebekraft gibt die Firma nicht an, macht aber denke ich den Hauptunterschied zum Markenprodukt. Damit die Alphashield Folie auch an den Rändern sauber klebt ist viel Nacharbeit erforderlich.


----------



## GoldenerGott (9. Februar 2021)

Es gibt von 3M auch matte Folie. Habe ich vor ein paar Tagen bei Foliencenter24.de gekauft. War leider sau teuer, lässt sich aber sehr gut verarbeiten. Ich habe meine Gabel damit beklebt, nachdem ich empfindliche Customdecals drauf geklebt habe, die schnell wieder abgegangen wären. Weil ich noch was übrig hatte, habe ich gleich noch Oberrohr und Sattelstreben am Bike meiner Frau beklebt. Die matte Folie fällt auf dem dunklen Mattgrau kaum auf.
Da war eine Schutzfolie drüber, die man vor der Verarbeitung abziehen musste. Ich dachte schon, die hätten mir glossy Folie geschickt.


----------



## dth387 (9. Februar 2021)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Es gibt von 3M auch matte Folie. Habe ich vor ein paar Tagen bei Foliencenter24.de gekauft. War leider sau teuer, lässt sich aber sehr gut verarbeiten. Ich habe meine Gabel damit beklebt, nachdem ich empfindliche Customdecals drauf geklebt habe, die schnell wieder abgegangen wären. Weil ich noch was übrig hatte, habe ich gleich noch Oberrohr und Sattelstreben am Bike meiner Frau beklebt. Die matte Folie fällt auf dem dunklen Mattgrau kaum auf.
> Da war eine Schutzfolie drüber, die man vor der Verarbeitung abziehen musste. Ich dachte schon, die hätten mir glossy Folie geschickt.



Interesssant, welche Artikelnummer hat die Folie denn? Es gab früher mal eine matte Folie von 3M, die war dann nicht mehr verfügbar, wodurch viele in diversen Foren u.a. auf die SunTec FFP gewechselt sind (inkl. mir).


----------



## GoldenerGott (9. Februar 2021)

dth387 schrieb:


> Interesssant, welche Artikelnummer hat die Folie denn? Es gab früher mal eine matte Folie von 3M, die war dann nicht mehr verfügbar, wodurch viele in diversen Foren u.a. auf die SunTec FFP gewechselt sind (inkl. mir).


Ich habe da nur die Artikelnummer von Foliencenter24 auf meiner Rechnung. Einfach selbst dort suchen, ob es eine 3M Nummer gibt.


----------



## mowood (9. Februar 2021)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Es gibt von 3M auch matte Folie.


Gut zu wissen. Ich meinte mich daran zu erinnern, dass es die damals noch nicht gab oder zumindest nicht in der Stärke der 3M PU-8591. (0,36mm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (9. Februar 2021)

3M VentureShield 7710-LD


----------



## dth387 (9. Februar 2021)

slowbeat schrieb:


> 3M VentureShield 7710-LD


Die finde ich aber immer noch nirgends bestellbar


----------



## slowbeat (9. Februar 2021)

dth387 schrieb:


> Die finde ich aber immer noch nirgends bestellbar


3M Vertreter (da gips einige) als Firma anrufen und Muster nebst Lieferzeit anfordern könnte helfen.


----------



## GoldenerGott (9. Februar 2021)

3M Scotchgard Paint Prot. Film Pro 4.0 Matte (61cm)
					

3M™ Scotchgard™ Paint Protection Film Pro Series 4.0 Matte (61cm) günstig kaufen | Gewerbe & Hobby | Auf Rechnung | 24h Express




					www.foliencenter24.com


----------



## SinusJayCee (20. Oktober 2021)

Weil es gerade auch noch in einer anderen Diskussion aufkam, hier kurz mein Erfahrungen mit dem 3M Paint Protect Film Pro Matt.

Mein Bike ist in SJ Comp Alloy in der Farbe "Satin Cast Umber/Clay". Ich habe bei mir die Ketten- und Sattelstreben, das Sattelrohr, das Unterrohr und dieses Querrohr am Dämpfer foliert. Das war das erste mal, das ich ein Rad oder irgendetwas anderes größeres beklebt habe.

Die Folie fand ich super zu verarbeiten. Sie lässt sich gut zuschneiden und man kann die Schutzfolie auf der Oberseite zum Anzeichnen mit CD-Markern verwenden. Aufgebracht habe ich die Folie mit Wasser und einem Schuss Spüli. Damit habe ich sowohl den Rahmen als auch die Klebeseite der Folie eingesprüht und anschließend die Flüssigkeit mit einem weichen Rakel raus gedrückt. Bei Kurven und Knicken (z.B. oben am Unterrohr oder an der Querstrebe) habe ich die Folie kurz mit einem Föhn erwärmt.

Insgesamt bin ich mit dem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden. Ich habe auch die Folie praktisch blasenfrei aufbringen können und bisher (2 Monate) hält sie einwandfrei. Kein Ablösen an den Rändern oder ähnliches. Lediglich die Oberfläche könnte noch etwas matter sein. Im Vergleich zum Rahmen glänzt sie ein bisschen:


----------



## baconcookie (21. Oktober 2021)

Heute mal das ride wrap kit ausgepackt, kannte nur easy-frame vorher. 
Hier ist direkt Zubehör dabei und alles wirkt auch schon wesentlich hochwertiger, bin mal gespannt wie es sich verarbeiten lässt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißlein (6. Juni 2022)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Weil es gerade auch noch in einer anderen Diskussion aufkam, hier kurz mein Erfahrungen mit dem *3M Point Protect Film Pro Matt.*
> 
> Mein Bike ist in SJ Comp Alloy in der Farbe "Satin Cast Umber/Clay". Ich habe bei mir die Ketten- und Sattelstreben, das Sattelrohr, das Unterrohr und dieses Querrohr am Dämpfer foliert. Das war das erste mal, das ich ein Rad oder irgendetwas anderes größeres beklebt habe.
> 
> ...



Muß mal das Thema hochholen.

@SinusJayCee
Mit der "Point" Protect Film Pro Folie meinst Du mit Sicherheit diese hier... ?









						3M Scotchgard Paint Prot. Film Pro 4.0 Matte (61cm)
					

3M™ Scotchgard™ Paint Protection Film Pro Series 4.0 Matte (61cm) günstig kaufen | Gewerbe & Hobby | Auf Rechnung | 24h Express




					www.foliencenter24.com
				




Kennst sich hier Jemand mit den Folien aus und kann mir bitte sagen, wo die Unterschiede zwischen der 3M Venture Shield und der 3M Scotchguard Paint Protection Film Pro liegt ?


----------



## SinusJayCee (7. Juni 2022)

Geißlein schrieb:


> Mit der "Point" Protect Film Pro Folie meinst Du mit Sicherheit diese hier... ?


Ja genau. Die direkt über meinem Beitrag verlinkt war. Ich korrigiere den Typo mal


----------



## Geißlein (7. Juni 2022)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Ja genau. Die direkt über meinem Beitrag verlinkt war. Ich korrigiere den Typo mal



Alles klar, Ich danke Dir !
Ich habe mir jetzt die hier bestellt, weil die doch etwas dicker ist...









						3M Schutzfolie 8591 für Rahmen, Gabel usw. | Breite 100 mm | transpar, 12,50 €
					

3M Schutzfolie 8591 für Rahmen, Gabel usw | Breite 100 mm | transparent Die durchsichtige, selbstklebende Folie zum Schutz von Rahmen und Gabel schützt beis




					r2-bike.com


----------



## SinusJayCee (7. Juni 2022)

Geißlein schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt die hier bestellt, weil die doch etwas dicker ist...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gibt es leider nicht in matt. Aber sonst sieht die auch ziemlich gut aus und preislich attraktiv. Die 10cm breiten Streifen sind für's Rad auch sinnvoller als die 61cm Bögen. Wobei für ein sehr breites Unterrohr vermutlich etwas dazwischen gut wäre.


----------



## EndURisk (13. November 2022)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Heute mal das ride wrap kit ausgepackt, kannte nur easy-frame vorher.
> Hier ist direkt Zubehör dabei und alles wirkt auch schon wesentlich hochwertiger, bin mal gespannt wie es sich verarbeiten lässt Anhang anzeigen 1358822Anhang anzeigen 1358823


Moin, wie zufrieden bist du denn? Ich habe auch gerade ein Set von denen im Auge, bin bei über 100€ aber noch skeptisch. Es würde zwar den ganzen Rahmen schützen, aber ich frage mich, wie hoch der "Nervfaktor" bei der Anbringung ist. 🙈


----------



## GoldenerGott (14. November 2022)

Ich habe gerade bei Lackprotect eine SUNtec Folie bestellt. War aktuell die günstigste Folie in brauchbarer Größe, wenn man nicht nur einen schmalen Streifen aufbringen will. Die Folie hat sich genauso gut verarbeiten lassen wie die von 3M. Die 3M gibt es leider nicht mehr in Kleinmengen. Da müsste man jetzt einen Meter von einer ca. 1,5 m breiten Rolle für ein Vermögen kaufen. Da kann man dann auch gleich ein fertiges Folienset von Invisiframe oder anderen kaufen. Die Suntec hat auch schon knapp über 50€ gekostet mit Versand. Dafür ist mein neues Bike jetzt annähernd komplett eingepackt. Ist sehr gut geworden. Ich mache vorher einfach Schablonen mit Papier. Außerdem kann man auch an komplizierten Stellen, die starke Rundungen haben, etwas weniger bis kein Wasser unter die Folie sprühen und dann Falten die sich nicht vermeiden lassen, einfach mit dem Skalpell ausschneiden und ein neues Stück ansetzen.

Wen man zum ersten Mal foliert, hat man das Problem, dass man meist zu viel Wasser nimmt. Dann bleibt die Folie an Rundungen nicht kleben und man muss warten, bis es trocknet. Bei großen Stücken darf man aber auch nicht zu wenig Wasser nehmen, weil man sonst nicht mehr verschieben kann. Komplett trocken verkleben sollte man nicht, wenn man nicht weiß was man tut. Dann geht die Folie nur noch schwierig ab, wenn sie falsch platziert wurde und klebt vermutlich nachher nicht mehr so gut. Das kann man nur machen, wenn man sie nach dem Aufbringen eh noch mit dem Messer zurecht schneidet. Das geht aber nur, wenn man keinen fertigen Foliensatz verklebt. Denn der ist ja schon so, dass nichts geschnitten werden muss.
Wer selbst Folie anpassen will muss einrechnen, dass sich die Folie beim Aufkleben dehnt. Ich hoffe, es war halbwegs verständlich. Wenn man keine zwei linken Hände hat, bekommt man das aber hin.


----------



## SinusJayCee (14. November 2022)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Da müsste man jetzt einen Meter von einer ca. 1,5 m breiten Rolle für ein Vermögen kaufen.


1m x 0,6m fand ich gut von der Größe her, aber auch schon nicht günstig. Mit 1,5m Breite bekommt man vermutlich 3 Rädern foliert.



GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Wen man zum ersten Mal foliert, hat man das Problem, dass man meist zu viel Wasser nimmt. Dann bleibt die Folie an Rundungen nicht kleben und man muss warten, bis es trocknet. Bei großen Stücken darf man aber auch nicht zu wenig Wasser nehmen, weil man sonst nicht mehr verschieben kann. Komplett trocken verkleben sollte man nicht, wenn man nicht weiß was man tut. Dann geht die Folie nur noch schwierig ab, wenn sie falsch platziert wurde und klebt vermutlich nachher nicht mehr so gut. Das kann man nur machen, wenn man sie nach dem Aufbringen eh noch mit dem Messer zurecht schneidet. Das geht aber nur, wenn man keinen fertigen Foliensatz verklebt. Denn der ist ja schon so, dass nichts geschnitten werden muss.


Ja, das kann ich so bestätigen. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Wasser mit einem kleine Schuss Spüli gut funktioniert. Damit sprühe ich den Rahmen und bei großen Stücken die Folie ein. Anschließend richte ich sie aus und drücke dann mit einem Rakel das Wasser raus. So bekommt man sie zuerst in der Mitte in der richtigen Position zum Kleben. Anschließend kann man den Rest des Wassers zu den Seiten raus drücken, bis die Folie auch da klebt. Es hilft auch die Folie von außen mit Wasser zu benetzen, damit der Rakel besser drüber gleitet.

Wenn die Dehnung der Folie nicht ausreicht, kann man auch noch mit Föhn arbeiten.

Hier mein neustes Kunstwerk (allerdings mit glänzender Folie):





						Aufbau Banshee Paradox
					

Moin!  Da Aufbauthreads hier ja nicht gerade unbeliebt sind, habe ich mich entschlossen für meinen ersten Komplettaufbau auch einen zu eröffnen.  Kurz zum Hintergrund: Ich habe bei meinem Stumpjumper Comp Alloy (MJ2021) über die Zeit ein paar Komponenten getauscht. Da die Teile zu schade sind...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------

